
Vulnerability Managment Solution in Beta - FiroSolutions
Greetings *,<p>We are a small team of dedicated developers that are building the ultimate 
SaaS product for Vulnerability Management. We are currently live with our beta
and we want some community feedback.
Check it out and shoot us an email with feedback :)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;firosolutions.com
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;watchers.firosolutions.com
======
riyakhanna1983
How is this different from existing solutions?

